
How to Unmask the Internet's Vilest Characters - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/24/magazine/mag-24lede-t.html?ref=magazine
======
Natsu
EDIT: Somehow I missed that they did do some of these things, but still, they
shouldn't have mentioned the site.

There are plenty of things that could be done that don't require the removing
the CDA. If websites are liable for user-generated content, then liability
will ensure that we cannot have user-generated content at all. Google, for
example, has a specific process for you to remove this sort of thing:

[http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=164734)

More generally, you can also get a court order declaring something unlawful,
then go here:

[http://www.google.com/support/bin/request.py?contact_type=lr...](http://www.google.com/support/bin/request.py?contact_type=lr_courtorder&product=websearch)

But as they point out, it doesn't do much unless you get to the root of the
problem. Find the person who posted it.

Lastly, way to go NYTimes. I had never heard of that porn site before, but now
everyone on the internet can look up that site and that post, making your use
of an alias meaningless. Are you really on her side, or were you trying to
trigger the Streisand effect?

~~~
sabraham
The article said Private Voyeur removed the post. It's not in an easily
accessible cache--a quick Google and archive.org search doesn't turn up
anything--so naming the site, albeit unnecessary, probably didn't jeopardize
anonymity.

------
tobylane
I think that's a bad example. What basically happened is that an odd ex-
boyfriend passed around pictures, and one of those people put it on the
internet and tried to blackmail her. It's not too different to the whole
myexbitch thing.

The real internet villains are the ones who need no provocation, and go after
people far innocenter than people who let their boyfriend take nude pictures.
Like what Anon did with the Sony exec families, that (didn't by far) could
have gone horribly wrong if a internet-only psycho got enough of that
information.

~~~
jaysonelliot
I wouldn't call someone who is abusive in a relationship, and manipulates
someone into taking naked photos, then hands them out to his friends, "odd."
I'd call him a world-class scumbag.

The people who went on to post the photos and her personal info are equally
vile. I can think of no excuse for that behavior at all.

You're blaming the victim here, and it's wrong. This woman was manipulated and
exploited, and she is absolutely innocent in this sad tale.

~~~
tobylane
It's considerably more passive to leak photos compared to finding out where
someone's kids go to school.

